# turbo headers



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

will the c6 ls2 exhaust manifolds fit on the 04 ls1 going to do do twin setup and need to flip them around woundering if bolt pat. will match up thanks


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

The bolt pattern I would assume is the same as it is an LS block, but you will have to custom fit the rest of your exhaust. And you doing all that work to not add more power. There is no cheap solution, add real heaerers.


----------



## george g (Mar 26, 2009)

you can't use real headers for what he wants to do,they'll stick out of the hood.he wants to make a twin turbo set-up.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

i didnt say upside down I said switch sides flange is still facing down just curiouse to see if anybody has done it on a gto I know they have on ws6 but there is room issues with our car thanks


----------

